# The FOOT



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Will be at The FOOT this Saturday. Hope to see all my long lost OGF ice friends. Probably be at the pavillion parking lot by 10 a.m.

Lovin


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Be hitting the same spot around 6am

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'll be out with vibe at 6


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ton of guys on Wft ice Thursday-nothing posted!(drive by observation) We gotta post our success-or lack of when we go out. At least say you got out and it sucked!-or "we killed em"!! Just might steer someone to a more productive area, save some time, and gas. That's what this forum is all about IMO. What is the big secret?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Ton of guys on Wft ice Thursday-nothing posted!(drive by observation) We gotta post our success-or lack of when we go out. At least say you got out and it sucked!-or "we killed em"!! Just might steer someone to a more productive area, save some time, and gas. That's what this forum is all about IMO. What is the big secret?


Exactly......wanting to take my nephew out one day this weekend...he's never been ice-fishing before...he lives right by Mogadore, so just a few minutes from Wingfoot...I don't know either lake that well, but want to have a better than decent shot at putting him on some fish...more importantly, be sure that the ice is thick enough, etc. to have both of us in the shanty at the same time with the heater going.


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

I was on the foot Thursday with Bernie .Fished from 10: until 2: 3 perch. We were the only ones there. 3to 4 " of ice drilled several holes from the ramp tothe second island.


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

I was on the foot Thursday with Bernie .Fished from 10: until 2: 3 perch. We were the only ones there. 3to 4 " of ice drilled several holes from the ramp to the second island.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

what do the perch hit on? Minnows or waxies?


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

jbanker said:


> what do the perch hit on? Minnows or waxies?


Minnies in deeper water and in the summer. 
spikes 2-5 on the hook works better than waxies in winter


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

McMish said:


> Minnies in deeper water and in the summer.
> spikes 2-5 on the hook works better than waxies in winter



thanks, i have some fathead minnows still alive from a couple weeks ago, ill throw them on the tipups just to try it. Ill have to get some spikes though.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Two years ago, seemed minnow heads outfished live minnows big time.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a newbie to wingfoot what does everyone fish for there?


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

Maggots ,they did not touch my wax.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

,


ICED OVER EYES said:


> I'm a newbie to wingfoot what does everyone fish for there?


Most fish for crappie, gills, and perch. The crappies are not long but chunky and very plentiful. I don't think theres a size limit or creel limit there yet. There are also lm bass and a handfull of walleye left over from stockings years ago. Not really worth you time targeting them so stick with the panfish.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Can you fish over night at The Foot? Or when does the "park" close?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think state wide creel limit on crappie is 40 unless the particular lake you are fishing has special restrictions 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> Can you fish over night at The Foot? Or when does the "park" close?


Yes you can - as long as you behave yourself. Police patrol the Park off-and-on throughout the night - every night.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> I think state wide creel limit on crappie is 40 unless the particular lake you are fishing has special restrictions
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The Limit is 30 over 9" unless it's a special regulation lake like Wingfoot. 10 fish over will cost you a lot! I got checked at Nimi last year with 31, luckily i had a easy going officer who let it slide(put 1 back). Ive had a golf stroke counter since then.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

P


laynhardwood said:


> I think state wide creel limit on crappie is 40 unless the particular lake you are fishing has special restrictions
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wingfoot was not listed as one of the lakes with a creel limit. I have observed guys last spring with coolers full they could hardly lift! Since the fish are abundant and on the short side, apparently the state wants the numbers reduced so no limits on craps. This in an effort to get the remaining fish to get larger. This was thoroughtly discussed on here many times in the past. Limits could possibly be set there this year or next.


----------

